# Outlast



## Lucocco Franfrescone (14 Febbraio 2014)

Bellissimo, appena finito per PS4
Uno dei migliori survival horror che abbia mai fatto


----------



## Brain84 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ė un run survival e secondo me pecca un po' di ripetitività e gli spaventi all'inizio funzionano ma poi sono troppo, troppo prevedibili. Non male però


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2014)

Uno dei pochi giochi horror che ho mai giocato e finito... confermo quanto dice Brain84, le prime sessioni di gioco facevo fatica ad andare avanti e giocavo solo quando c'era mio fratello a farmi compagnia lol (son io un caso a parte, fifone allucinante con giochi e film horror).... poi pian piano quell'effetto svanisce e va via quasi liscio.

Titolo rovinato dal finale che cambia/annulla completamente l'atmosfera del gioco, io ci son rimasto davvero male


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Riuppo la conversazione. Chi l'ha giocato?
Io l'ho finito di recente. Fa spaventare parecchio. 
Vorrei giocare anche il secondo. Qualcuno l'ha fatto? Opinioni?


----------

